# ICD10 Code for Depo Provera



## JCampbell

If a patient comes in every 3 months for the depo injection would the surveillance code be used?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## aharapat913

for ICD9 we use V25.09 and for ICD10 we will use Z30.09


----------



## JCampbell

We are not really providing counseling during this visit. The nurse is just providing the injection that the provider had given previously. Would you still use this code?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## lwatts1

ICD-10 includes Z30.42 Encounter for surveillance of injectable contraceptive.


----------

